
Apple founder Steve Wozniak thinks Amazon Echo is the next big platform - davidst
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-wozniak-thinks-amazon-echo-is-the-next-big-platform-2016-3
======
dalke
Are people upvoting because it's from Wozniak, or because Wozniak has a good
track record for these sorts of predictions? As a reminder, these are some of
the related things he's said:

> 2012: Steve Wozniak tells Gina Smith, Todd Moore and Dan Patterson why he
> thinks the latest Windows 7 Mango makes his Nokia Lumia smartphone
> “beautiful and amazingly designed.” -
> [http://anewdomain.net/2012/04/26/apple-founder-inventor-
> stev...](http://anewdomain.net/2012/04/26/apple-founder-inventor-steve-
> wozniak-why-i-love-my-windows-phone-7-5-fan/)

> 2008: I begin to wonder whether he was even briefed by the Apple press
> office when he predicts the imminent death of the company's most popular
> product, the iPod. ... Mr Wozniak even speaks out against the iPhone 3G,
> Apple's latest cult product which caused pandemonium in the West End when it
> was launched in Apple's Regent Street store this summer. -
> [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/3145691/Steve-
> Wozniak-interview-iconic-co-founder-on-the-iPod-iPhone-and-future-for-
> Apple.html)

> 2012: Steve Wozniak predicts 'horrible problems' with cloud computing ... "I
> really worry about everything going to the cloud," he said. "I think it's
> going to be horrendous. I think there are going to be a lot of horrible
> problems in the next five years." \-
> [http://www.news.com.au/technology/apple-co-founder-steve-
> woz...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-
> has-predicted-horrible-problems-with-cloud-
> computing/story-e6frfro0-1226443447897)

(And now he likes the cloud-based Amazon Echo?)

------
mark_l_watson
I bought an Echo because I received a $40 off, one day only, sales email from
Amazon.

I enjoyed writing a simple "Skill" using the Echo SDK but as far as using the
Echo, I rarely do. I use it perhaps once or twice a week for an average of 15
minutes each time. My wife uses it slightly more often.

Echo is a good product, but I usually have an iPad or my Android phone with
me, and I end up preferring to use those.

Hearing Woz's comments though, I think that I need to give it another try.

------
bigchewy
I largely agree. We got one in October and use it every day. The sonos devices
now gather dust.

Now we have expanded to 8-10 more use cases largely due to the integration
with IFTTTHE.

e.g. It took 5 minutes to set up my niece's echo in Boston to automatically
trigger a remote treat dispenser I built in SF and return a video to her
phone. It was cool enough to impress an 13 year old girl, which is a high bar

